# No more fingerpricks?



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2010)

A non-invasive method of measuring blood glucose levels:

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/185145.php


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 19, 2010)

Roll on the day. I wonder how long it will be before they become generally available?


----------



## shiv (Apr 19, 2010)

"_Jean, who is borderline diabetic_" - hmmmm


----------

